# Perdido Beach Access #3 11/19



## JonathanS (Oct 16, 2012)

Hit the beach around 1400 yesterday and caught a quick 10 inch pompano about 20 yards out. Stayed out til 2030 and just got a bunch of cats and 1 whiting. We were using pompano rigs with shrimp, and tried cut bait (whiting that we caught) as the sun went down. Fun day but wish we could have got more pompano and less cats!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

You have to watch those guys at the bait store ,sometimes they will sell you catfishing shrimp instead of pompano fishing shrimp . They will put 1 or 2 pompano shrimp on top to fool you . Happens to me all the time . Just kidding , Dang catfish


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

Thats why I ALWAYS buy my bait shrimp from Joe Pattis or Marias Seafood. And not from the bait counter. I buy the kind designated to eat so I know it is the freshest.

Costs a little more, but well worth it.


----------



## get ur line wet (Jun 6, 2009)

devinsdad said:


> Thats why I ALWAYS buy my bait shrimp from Joe Pattis or Marias Seafood. And not from the bait counter. I buy the kind designated to eat so I know it is the freshest.
> 
> Costs a little more, but well worth it.


Secret is out! :whistling:
Yes it helps to have "consistent" bait.


----------

